# Votez Dupontel



## divoli (14 Juillet 2006)

http://www.dupontelpresident.com/allocution.htm


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2006)

Les opposants s'organisent...

http://www.dupontelpresident.net

:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> http://www.dupontelpresident.com/allocution.htm


 Bah, mer**, on a chang&#233; de pr&#233;sident et j&#8217;ai rien vu.  




&#191;3 |v|3 &#402;415 \/13(_)><...:mouais:


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juillet 2006)

Justement, puisqu'on en parle, c'est quoi exactement ce d&#233;lire ? C'est cool hein, mais je pige pas compl&#232;tement... Il se passe quoi le 20 septembre ?


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2006)

Je suppose que c'est une promotion originale pour la sortie du prochain film de Dupontel...
http://www.allocine.fr/article/fichearticle_gen_carticle=18369522.html


----------



## Ludo67 (14 Juillet 2006)

c'est du s&#233;rieux ou quoi?


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> c'est du sérieux ou quoi?



quoi ? qu'il est le président ou qu'il sort un film ?


----------



## Vivid (14 Juillet 2006)

DUPONTEL (BANG! BANG! BANG!) PRESIDENT!!! chira en PRISOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN!!!
DUPONTEL (BANG! BANG! BANG!) PRESIDENT!!!


par contre l'encart dit judicicaire me parait vraissemblable (a voir), impossible de viole cette femme pleine de vice...


----------



## Ludo67 (14 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? qu'il est le président ou qu'il sort un film ?



Ben qu'il se présente pour les electorales? enfin je crois que jai pas trop compris...Jai mal a la tete


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2006)

Tu était où, ces derniers jours, Ludo ????


Rappel des faits: suite à ce que l'on appelera désormais "l'affaire du deuxième coup de boule de Zidane", lors de la réception présidentielle au retour des Bleus, le président Chirac est malheureusement décédé. Albert Dupontel a été nommé pour le remplacer...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juillet 2006)

Mes chers compacgénautes la vérité est ici...


----------



## Ludo67 (14 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Tu était où, ces derniers jours, Ludo ????


Effectivement, j'était en grèce ou Nikos aliagass a était élu Miss grèce... 




			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Rappel des faits: suite à ce que l'on appelera désormais "l'affaire du deuxième coup de boule de Zidane", lors de la réception présidentielle au retour des Bleus, le président Chirac est malheureusement décédé. Albert Dupontel a été nommé pour le remplacer...:rateau::rateau::rateau:



Trop fort l'histoire....  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (14 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Mes chers compacgénautes la vérité est ici...



ou ici : Lallocution du "Président"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Bien vu ce dupontel, j'irais voir le film 

J'ai bien aimé : "j'ai mené mon action dans un soucis permanent de transparence, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai choisit de publier deux fois par an mon bilan de santé"


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi ce que j'ai préféré c'est ça :_



Rob je l'ai toujours dit : "tu as un mauvais fond !". C'est très mal, de se moquer de ses petits camarades !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'il se présente pour les electorales? enfin je crois que jai pas trop compris...Jai mal a la tete



Viens faire un tour chez le Maître du Château, on va te remettre les idées en place.


----------



## paradize (15 Juillet 2006)

Comme dirait mon copain qd j'ai une réflexion un peu pareil que Ludo...

"Laissons rêver ce jeune padawan"....


----------



## divoli (15 Juillet 2006)

La réaction de Ludo me paraît compréhensible. Par le passé, certains humoristes avaient fait part de leur intention de se présenter devant les urnes...


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> La réaction de Ludo me paraît compréhensible. Par le passé, certains humoristes avaient fait part de leur intention de se présenter devant les urnes...



tout les français en age de voter et inscrits sur les listes se présentent devant les urnes...

[/mode Vieux Con]


----------



## divoli (15 Juillet 2006)

"Se pr&#233;senter devant les urnes" est une expression concernant les candidats briguant un mandat &#233;lectoral.

"Aller aux urnes" (et selon le dictionnaire) est plus appropri&#233;e pour les citoyens qui vont voter...


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> "Se présenter devant les urnes" est une expression concernant les candidats briguant un mandat électoral.
> 
> "Aller aux urnes" (et selon le dictionnaire) est plus appropriée pour les citoyens qui vont voter...



Au temps pour moi...

[/mode et fais chier !]


----------



## al02 (15 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> "Aller aux urnes" (et selon le dictionnaire) est plus appropriée pour les citoyens qui vont voter...



Pour aller urner ! 

*Est-ce beau là ?*  :love:


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller urner !



je ne vous dit pas bravo môssieur !

:mouais:


----------



## Ludo67 (15 Juillet 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait mon copain qd j'ai une r&#233;flexion un peu pareil que Ludo...
> 
> "Laissons r&#234;ver ce jeune padawan"....




Ben y a bien coluche et un facteur qui se sont pr&#233;sent&#233; aux pr&#233;sidentielles, pourquoi pas Dupontel???


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben y a bien coluche et un facteur qui se sont présenté aux présidentielles, pourquoi pas Dupontel???



parce qu'il n'est ni l'un ni l'autre ?


----------



## Ludo67 (15 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'il n'est ni l'un ni l'autre ?



(mode=C O N N A R D)

Quel con:affraid: 

(/mode=C O N N A R D)

Elle est bonne celle la... h&#233;h&#233; h&#233;h&#233; h&#233;h&#233; je ri je ri h&#233;h&#233; h&#233;h&#233; je ri je ri


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> (mode=C O N N A R D)
> 
> Quel con:affraid:
> 
> ...



lol ?


----------



## Ludo67 (16 Juillet 2006)

Dsl&#233;....lol


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2006)

Les votes, il va les récoltés à la pelle.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Les votes, il va les récoltés à la pelle.  :rateau:



Excellent !
En plus le père et le fils dans le film sont crédibles ils ont le même nez quand on les voit de profil.


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2006)

Voilà, c'est aujourd'hui la sortie du film.


----------



## paradize (20 Septembre 2006)

Dupontel à affirmé sa non-envie d'aller voter... Il dit avoir les arguments pour.....

C'est pas bien, bouuuuh... Non, c'est bon, nous sommes en démocratie....... Chacun fait ce qu'il lui plait plait plait......


----------



## doudou83 (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas voter,pas bien ...!!!:mouais:    mais chacun fait effectivement ce qu'il veut . Par contre étant supporteur de Dupontel , je l'ai trouvé excellent dans le film .


----------



## reineman (21 Septembre 2006)

moi aussi, vu ce film..enfin j'me suis cassé avant la fin.
j'ai trouvé ca naze, bien démago...comme un long sketch de karl zero....quant au personnage de dupontel, il me sort carrément par les trous de nez. Avec ses idées d'enfants, et ses contradictions de post-adolescent, il est bien plus démago que le plus démagos des politiciens vereux, je trouve , moi.
Bref, je déprime un peu d'avoir cassé un billet de cinq euros pour ce genre de tartufferie, mais c'est décidé : j'arrete les films français!


----------



## darkbeno (21 Septembre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'arrete les films français!



OH ! Dis moi tu vas pas un peu loin là  ? Juste parce que t'as pas kiffé le dernier Dupontel t'arrête le cinéma français ? 
T'es un peu dur je trouve, si si !


----------



## reineman (21 Septembre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> OH ! Dis moi tu vas pas un peu loin l&#224;  ? Juste parce que t'as pas kiff&#233; le dernier Dupontel t'arr&#234;te le cin&#233;ma fran&#231;ais ?
> T'es un peu dur je trouve, si si !



nan, mais j'trouve le cinema fran&#231;ais particulierement catastrophique ces derniers temps...ras le bols de films sociaux ripolin&#233;s de moraline, ras le bol des intrigues a tois pattes, ras le bol des effets sp&#233;ciaux seventies...ras le bol aussi de cette lenteur avec laquelle se met ou ne se met pas en place une intrigue poussive au relents de d&#233;ja-vu...de ces com&#233;dies qui ne font pas rire (les bronzes , camping..et catera...), de ces films d'auteur qui n'en prennent jamais, de la hauteur...et je parle pas du cinema d'action.
j'me mets toujours dans la peau du kossovar qui va voir le dernier chabrol, quand j'vais au cinema...et j'trouve le cinema francais completement a chier.


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2006)

Je suis allé voir le film et j'ai trouvé les acteurs excellents, dont Dupontel qui a un rôle à contre-emploi. Par contre le film m'a un tantinet déçu, car le scénario est un peu confus...


----------



## darkbeno (21 Septembre 2006)

Reineman, je te trouve toujours trop s&#233;v&#232;re. Ce n'est pas le cinema fran&#231;ais qui est nul "ces derniers temps". Il y a, je te te l'accorde volontier, une forte majorit&#233; de film de merde au cinema, mais d'une part, pas que depuis "ces derniers temps" mais depuis tr&#232;s longtemps, et d'autre part, ils ne sont pas tous fran&#231;ais. Le cin&#233;ma am&#233;ricain &#224; sa part de bonnes grosses bouses, c'est ind&#233;niable, si ? 
Le probl&#232;me en fait, c'est que la plupart des gens raffolent de la merde, plus c'est nul, humoristiquement gras, plus l'intrigue est simple, moins les films te font r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; des durs r&#233;alit&#233;s du monde actuel, plus ils sont contents, plus ils se pressent dans les salles. C'est le public qui demande le caca. 
Je trouve qu'on ne peut pas dire (ou &#233;crire) ce que tu dis, par respect pour les vrais films, pour certains chefs-d'oeuvres qu'on a en cinema fran&#231;ais. Enfin, je dis "on ne peut pas" mais en fait si, parce que tu l'as fait, et si vraiment tu pense que tout est nul en fran&#231;ais, je respecte ta vision de la chose mais je trouve &#231;a dommage... :rose:


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> nan, mais j'trouve le cinema fran&#231;ais particulierement catastrophique ces derniers temps...ras le bols de films sociaux ripolin&#233;s de moraline, ras le bol des intrigues a tois pattes, ras le bol des effets sp&#233;ciaux seventies...ras le bol aussi de cette lenteur avec laquelle se met ou ne se met pas en place une intrigue poussive au relents de d&#233;ja-vu...de ces com&#233;dies qui ne font pas rire (les bronzes , camping..et catera...), de ces films d'auteur qui n'en prennent jamais, de la hauteur...et je parle pas du cinema d'action.
> j'me mets toujours dans la peau du kossovar qui va voir le dernier chabrol, quand j'vais au cinema...et j'trouve le cinema francais completement a chier.




Il y a de l'aigreur chez cet homme l&#224;.


----------



## reineman (21 Septembre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Reineman, je te trouve toujours trop s&#233;v&#232;re. Ce n'est pas le cinema fran&#231;ais qui est nul "ces derniers temps". Il y a, je te te l'accorde volontier, une forte majorit&#233; de film de merde au cinema, mais d'une part, pas que depuis "ces derniers temps" mais depuis tr&#232;s longtemps, et d'autre part, ils ne sont pas tous fran&#231;ais. Le cin&#233;ma am&#233;ricain &#224; sa part de bonnes grosses bouses, c'est ind&#233;niable, si ?
> Le probl&#232;me en fait, c'est que la plupart des gens raffolent de la merde, plus c'est nul, humoristiquement gras, plus l'intrigue est simple, moins les films te font r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; des durs r&#233;alit&#233;s du monde actuel, plus ils sont contents, plus ils se pressent dans les salles. C'est le public qui demande le caca.
> Je trouve qu'on ne peut pas dire (ou &#233;crire) ce que tu dis, par respect pour les vrais films, pour certains chefs-d'oeuvres qu'on a en cinema fran&#231;ais. Enfin, je dis "on ne peut pas" mais en fait si, parce que tu l'as fait, et si vraiment tu pense que tout est nul en fran&#231;ais, je respecte ta vision de la chose mais je trouve &#231;a dommage... :rose:



bah je sais pas...trouve moi deux trois excellents films fran&#231;ais sortis cette ann&#233;e...et j'te promet de changer d'opinion.
j'pr&#233;cise une chose cela dit, moi quand je vais au cinema, c'est pas pour lire un article du monde sur le biaffra, c'est pas pour reflechir a la globalisation.. .de meme que quand j'&#233;coute la flute enchant&#233;e de mozart, je me ronge pas les ongles en pensant au r&#233;gime des retraites.
J'attend justement pas du cinema qu'il cherche &#224; me faire r&#233;fl&#233;chir, mais plutot qu'il me distraie,( et c'est d&#233;ja &#233;norme!) qu'il m'&#233;vade de la morne quotidient&#233; du monde contemporain et  que surtout il cherche pas a me faire passer 'des messages'...si j'ai envie de me faire une opinion sur telle ou telle chose, je vais plutot aller chercher quelques bouquins bien sentis et bien sourc&#233;s sur la question que me pr&#233;occupe.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

tu vas beaucoup au cinéma reineman ?


----------



## reineman (21 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> tu vas beaucoup au cinéma reineman ?



assez souvent ouais...ou si j'rate un film, je le loue en dvd , trois quatre mois apres sa sortie en salle...comme pas mal de gens quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> assez souvent ouais...ou si j'rate un film, je le loue en dvd , trois quatre mois apres sa sortie en salle...comme pas mal de gens quoi.



Ouais et y'a beaucoup de choix ... je ne vais pratiquement plus au cinéma, je regarde surtout des DVD


----------



## darkbeno (21 Septembre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> bah je sais pas...trouve moi deux trois excellents films français sortis cette année...et j'te promet de changer d'opinion.
> j'précise une chose cela dit, moi quand je vais au cinema, c'est pas pour lire un article du monde sur le biaffra, c'est pas pour reflechir a la globalisation.. .de meme que quand j'écoute la flute enchantée de mozart, je me ronge pas les ongles en pensant au régime des retraites.
> J'attend justement pas du cinema qu'il cherche à me faire réfléchir, mais plutot qu'il me distraie,( et c'est déja énorme!) qu'il m'évade de la morne quotidienté du monde contemporain et  que surtout il cherche pas a me faire passer 'des messages'...si j'ai envie de me faire une opinion sur telle ou telle chose, je vais plutot aller chercher quelques bouquins bien sentis et bien sourcés sur la question que me préoccupe.



Bon j'avoue que je suis un peu piégé, j'habite en Hongrie et je ne peux pas aller au cinéma en France, mon discours se base plutôt sur 2005 (ex : de battre mon coeur s'est arrêté, la marche de l'empereur...) ou le cinéma français en général.
Je dis pas qu'il faut aller voir des films qui parlent du système des retraites, je disais juste que beaucoup de gens sont rebutés dès qu'un film est un peu intellectualisé et préfèrent des histoires gnan-gnan, genre sous film hollywoodien (dont on est envahi) genre american pie et compagnie. Mais je ne dis pas qu'un film n'est pas fait pour distraire. 
Et puis pourquoi tu oppose cinéma et littérature ? Pour moi ils vont dans le même sens. Ils ont en commun d'avoir (la plupart du temps) une histoire. Seulement la façon de la raconter est complètement différente. Quand tu vois "la haine" ça fait réfléchir des gens à certains problèmes de sociétés, c'est pas pour autant un film relou, et ça aurait très bien pu être un bouquin (il déchire ce film je trouve). 
Enfin, ce que je pense c'est qu'on a en France des réalisateurs et des acteurs vraiment talentueux, voilà tout. Dupontel, t'as pas kiffé son dernier film mais ne me dit pas qu'il déchire pas ce gars !


----------



## moksX (21 Septembre 2006)

ben, moi j'ai encore vu aucun film de dupontel, j'en ai entendu parler, ca oui. Ce que j'ai bien aim&#233; chez lui c'est lors de la promotion du film sur france2. Il a dit un truc dans le genre: "prennez bernie ou *(l'autre film, un clochard devient un flic bienfaiteur), y'a d&#233;j&#224; plus de politique dans le g&#233;n&#233;rique de ces films que dans un discours de royal ou sarkozy" 
pas mal non? :lol:


----------



## reineman (21 Septembre 2006)

moksX a dit:


> ben, moi j'ai encore vu aucun film de dupontel, j'en ai entendu parler, ca oui. Ce que j'ai bien aimé chez lui c'est lors de la promotion du film sur france2. Il a dit un truc dans le genre: "prennez bernie ou *(l'autre film, un clochard devient un flic bienfaiteur), y'a déjà plus de politique dans le générique de ces films que dans un discours de royal ou sarkozy"
> pas mal non? :lol:



Bah c'est tellement facile de dire ça, aussi...non? d'autant que ce mec ne vote pas et vient chapitrer les hommes politiques à pas cher sur les plateaux télés (pasque pour lui, de l'extreme droite a l'extreme gauche, si j'ai bien compris ce qu'il dit, y'a personne qui  représente ses idées -mais quelles idées il peut bien avoir...il n'en pipe mots!-, et que d'ailleurs, entre eux tous, ils voit pas de différences!...) , c'est ça que j'apelle avoir des idées d'enfants...et puis, il allegue des modeles politiques , selon lui, jésus et ghandi,  des ascetes religieux qui se sont sacrifiés pour leur peuple ( sur m6, chez fogiel)...moué...moi j'trouve ca dangereux comme aspiration politique par les temps qui courent...
-moi j'ai vu tous ces films je crois...et l'avant dernier, qu'a fait un quasi bide d'ailleurs, 'enfermés dehors' a part deux ou trois scenes marrantes, ça frole un peu le navet quand meme...


----------



## moksX (21 Septembre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> -mais quelles idées il peut bien avoir...il n'en pipe mots!-, et que d'ailleurs, entre eux tous, ils voit pas de différences!...) , c'est ça que j'apelle avoir des idées d'enfants...


D'un autre côté c'est pas son rôle de donner des idées aux politiques. Il aurait plutôt une place d'agitateur anarchiste sinon observateur dérangeant. C'est peut-etre un façon de faire la promo de son film, j'en sais rien, mais le fait de vouloir prendre en compte le vote blanc n'est pas une idée d'enfant. Ca pourrait changer la donne et éviter de "voter contre" tout le temps.
Pour ce qui est du contenu du programme des politiques, il ne pouvait en être autrement dans la mesure où rien n'est vraiment lancé et que ce qui est dit n'est pas encore vraiment très intéressant. Et puis il est toujours difficile de savoir ce qui est réalisable et ce qui va l'être dans une campagne électorale pour un si haut poste.
exemple d'un jeune député UMP: "si je suis élu, je bannirais de la politique tous ceux qui seront coupables ou ont été coupable de corruption..." tout un programme donc


----------

